

Making Your Mark On The Web Is Easier Than You Think - grep
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/07/02/making-your-mark-on-the-web-is-easier-than-you-think/

======
Encosia
The significant role of luck shouldn't be ignored in a piece like this.
Especially in light of our diminishing attention to an expanding volume of
voices, getting noticed can be tough even when you're doing all the "right"
things.

------
chime
Add one more to the list: Make cool stuff

~~~
nopassrecover
Seems he covered that.

